# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Biar rame .:. kohaku & hiutsuri dijual !! .:.

## LDJ

Link video ikan 
https://youtu.be/0tEoBgfuasY

Dijual karena ada ikan baru masuk, maka dengan berat hati 2 Ciprinidaee kesayangan ini dijual. Harga masing2 ikan > (di atas) IDR 5.000.000 
Silahkan telp / WA ke 08121364171 untuk informasi/ngobrol lebih lanjut. 
*resellers are welcome*
10% untuk KOI-s bila terjual

Berikut adalah ikannya

Kohaku-57cm-M-Wiguna Farm(lokal)-nisai-non serti
GC A keeping contest senang-senang 3
Inilah "si Ahok" protagonis di KC senang-senang terakhir. Wiguna Koi Farm tidak pernah kekurangan ikan bagus sekelas import saat ini. Skin bagus & beni tebal. Adanya Odome pun menambah 'kegantengan' koi ini. Update sekarang, 1 sisik copot saat karantina pulang, berangsur membaik.



Hi Utsuri-67cm-M-Shinoda Farm(import)-sansai-non serti
Juara 1 Kois Festival 2016
Ikan ini pertumbuhan panjangnya biasa saja, tapi karakter bloodline Shinoda farm sangat kental. Body & bone structure sangat baik. Tailtube pun tebal. Warna beni lebih tebal dari di foto. Ada beberapa shimi/pasir di badannya, tapi minor.
Ikan sekarang masih penyesuaian saat kembali dari Kois Festival

----------


## zentra koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zentra koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ali Firdaus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ramto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Iwanchiwonk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Masih available om

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

